# Grand Theft Auto V Key vorbestellen für Steam



## Creaturs (6. Januar 2015)

*Grand Theft Auto V Key vorbestellen für Steam*

HiHo,

kann mir einer sagen, wo ich einen Grand Theft Auto V Key kaufen bzw. vorbestellen kann? Der sollte dann zum Release Ende des Monats über Steam aktivierbar sein, damit ich das Spiel pünktlich um 00:00 Uhr herunterladen kann. Meine bishere Suche hat eine gigantische Menge an Key Shops ergeben. Ich habe jedoch keinerlei Erfahrung mit den ganzen Key Shops und möchte jetzt keinen Fehler machen.

Nachdem ich eine Runde Google vergewaltigt habe, bin ich auf diese Auflistung hier gestoßen: Grand Theft Auto V Key kaufen
Vielleicht kann sich ja mal einer die Seite anschauen und mir einen der Key  Shops empfehlen, am besten wäre wenn einer schon selbst Erfahrung mit diesem gemacht hat. Nicht, dass nacher mein schönes Weihnachtsgeld futsch ist. 

Im voraus schonmal einen großen Dank!

LG
Creaturs


----------



## Batze (6. Januar 2015)

Also z.B. MMOGA ist in meinen Augen sehr vertrauenswürdig. Habe da schon so einiges an Keys und Spielzeit gekauft und es gab nie Probleme.
Da kannst du ruhigen Gewissens zuschlagen.

Zu den anderen Shops kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich da noch nie etwas gekauft habe.


----------



## Creaturs (6. Januar 2015)

Hey Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe noch eine weitere Seite gefunden, wo noch viel mehr Shops gelistet werden, wo man sich einen GTA V Key kaufen kann. Wie schaut es denn mit Gk4.me aus? GTA 5 Key - Grand Theft Auto V Steam - Trustload.de


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2015)

gk4me

hat eher zweifelhaften ruf weil sie schon öfters "ROW" Key verkauften die sich als "RU" Keys heraustellten und dann gabs mal die sachen das negative bewertungen gelöscht wurden


----------



## golani79 (6. Januar 2015)

MMOGA ... ja, die Leute kaufen dort all ihre billigen Keys und im gleichen Atemzug wird sich über Goldfarmer in WoW & Co beschwert ..


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> MMOGA ... ja, die Leute kaufen dort all ihre billigen Keys und im gleichen Atemzug wird sich über Goldfarmer in WoW & Co beschwert ..



GTA 5 für 47 Euro nennst Du billig? Ich nicht. Den normalen Preis nenne ich allerdings Wucher.

Wenn ich GTA5 für nene 10er bekommen würde, okay, aber so kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen schlafen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> GTA 5 für 47 Euro nennst Du billig? Ich nicht. Den normalen Preis nenne nich allerdings Wucher.



Das sind sogar 2 Euro über dem Durchschnitt-Verkaufspreis.


----------



## Hawkins (6. Januar 2015)

Hab bei MMOGA einen Steam Key für Xom Enemy Unknown gekauft und der wurde dann nach 2 Wochen vom Publisher gesperrt. Hab allerdings mein Geld zurückbekommen und mir das Game nochmal bei nem legalen Händler gekauft (GMG).

Bei Keystores ist es halt immer eine Art Glücksspiel. Man weis nie wo die Keys herkommen.


----------



## golani79 (6. Januar 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> GTA 5 für 47 Euro nennst Du billig? Ich nicht. Den normalen Preis nenne ich allerdings Wucher.
> 
> Wenn ich GTA5 für nene 10er bekommen würde, okay, aber so kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen schlafen.



Keine Ahnung - hab nicht reingeschaut.
Aber ändert auch nichts daran, dass man bei MMOGA, auch den ganzen Goldhandel in MMO´s unterstützt.


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung - hab nicht reingeschaut.
> Aber ändert auch nichts daran, dass man bei MMOGA, auch den ganzen Goldhandel in MMO´s unterstützt.



Ich finde Deine Argumentation hier ziemlich veraltet (erinnert mich an das was meine Eltern sagen würden) won wegen mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und so. Nur diese Denke ist im Internet nicht angebracht.

Goldhandel wird es immer geben, ganz einfach weil es möglich ist. Der einzige Weg dagegen anzukämpfen ist es nicht zu kaufen OBWOHL es Angeboten wird, und selbst dann wird es es immer geben da die "Produktionskosten" sehr niedrig sind und es immer ein paar gibt die es kaufen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2015)

ich würde an deiner stelle noch warten mit dem bestellen.
mal ehrlich: was hast du davon? 
eigentlich doch überhaupt nix. 
vielleicht wird der release sogar nochmal verschoben. 

btw: können diese shops denn überhaupt schon jetzt keys versenden, da gta 5 ja nicht mal bei steam selbst käuflich zu erwerben ist? nö, oder?


----------



## Typhalt (6. Januar 2015)

Habe mit MMOGA SEHR gute erfahrungen gemacht. KAufe meine spiele zu 90% dort. Es ist schon 3 mal vorgekommen, das der Key schon vergeben war, aber wurde dann mit dem Supprt geklärt und 2 Tage später hat man dann eigentlich den neuen Key, nachdem die des dann mit ihrem zulieferer geklärt haben. 

Aber richtig ist, das du auch noch warten kannst, schon 2-3 tage nach Release wird das Spiel einige Euro billiger sein. Ich habe aber auch schon vorbestellt, wegen der 1000000 inGame Dollar ^^


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich würde an deiner stelle noch warten mit dem bestellen.
> mal ehrlich: was hast du davon?
> eigentlich doch überhaupt nix.
> vielleicht wird der release sogar nochmal verschoben.
> ...



Ich habs noch gar nicht bestellt, ging nur um den Preis 

Ich hols mir auf jeden Fall, nur schauen wann^^


----------



## Batze (6. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Aber richtig ist, das du auch noch warten kannst, schon 2-3 tage nach Release wird das Spiel einige Euro billiger sein. Ich habe aber auch schon vorbestellt, wegen der 1000000 inGame Dollar ^^



Da sieht man mal wieder die PR Werbemaschine wie sie läuft und läuft und läuft, statt 10-15 oder noch mehr  €uronen zu sparen, nimmt man doch lieber die Ingame Währung mit. 
Kein Wunder, das der Beruf des PR Werbestrategen mit Psychologischer Ausbildung besser bezahlt wird als der eines Professors Oberarztes oder Fachinformatikers.


----------



## Typhalt (6. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder die PR Werbemaschine wie sie läuft und läuft und läuft, statt 10-15 oder noch mehr  €uronen zu sparen, nimmt man doch lieber die Ingame Währung mit.
> Kein Wunder, das der Beruf des PR Werbestrategen mit Psychologischer Ausbildung besser bezahlt wird als der eines Professors Oberarztes oder Fachinformatikers.



Jo mir sind die paar Euro aber egal, ich warte jetzt so verdammt lange auf das Spiel und bin froh wenn ich es noch am 27.01 nachts spielen kann ^^ Normal warte ich auch immer 1-2 Wochen, bis der erste Patch raus ist und das Game viel günstiger ist, aber nicht bei GTA da sind über 1 Jahr warten mehr als genug ^^


----------



## golani79 (6. Januar 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich finde Deine Argumentation hier ziemlich veraltet (erinnert mich an das was meine Eltern sagen würden) won wegen mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und so. Nur diese Denke ist im Internet nicht angebracht.
> 
> Goldhandel wird es immer geben, ganz einfach weil es möglich ist. Der einzige Weg dagegen anzukämpfen ist es nicht zu kaufen OBWOHL es Angeboten wird, und selbst dann wird es es immer geben da die "Produktionskosten" sehr niedrig sind und es immer ein paar gibt die es kaufen.



Was ist daran veraltet? 
Es entspricht einfach der Tatsache, dass ein Einkauf bei diesem Shop den Goldhandel fördert - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und nix anderes hab ich gesagt - das hat jetzt nix mit Mami und Pappi zu tun ..


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was ist daran veraltet?
> Es entspricht einfach der Tatsache, dass ein Einkauf bei diesem Shop den Goldhandel fördert - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Und nix anderes hab ich gesagt - das hat jetzt nix mit Mami und Pappi zu tun ..



Genau das sehe ich anders, dein  kannst Du Dir sparen.

Es ist absolut egal ob MMOGA Gold anbietet oder nicht. Goldhandel hat sich mittlerweile etabliert und wird es geben solange es Spiele gibt in denen man etwas mit Gold kaufen kann was man mit Echtgeld bezahlen kann. Wenn nicht MMOGA dann eben Ebay oder was ein anderer Store.

Da war neulich ein schönes Beispiel mit Piratebay, so ner Filesharing Seite die gesperrt wurde. JUHUU könnt ihr schreien, nur gebracht hat es nichts. Der Internettraffic liess nur 3 Tage etwas nach bis es wieder beim alten war. 

Genau so ist es hier.

Warum wir an einander vorbeireden ist für mich ziemlich eindeutig. Du machst den, in meinen Augen selben Fehler wie 99% der anderen, Du willst das Problem nicht an der Wurzel bekämpfen sondern irgendwo am Stamm oder Ast und willst die Schuldigen am Pranger sehen. Da wächst das Problem schnell nach. Ich denke eher Ergebnisorientiert, da ist mir MMOGA egal, für mich wäre es egal MMOGA zu schaden da es nichts bringen würde. Wenn, dann müßte man mit sich mit Spielern und Entwicklern zusammensetzen um das Problem zu beheben. Ihnen die Augen öffnen. Der Faktor Mensch macht da aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung da die meissten Egoisten sind und nur an ihren eigenen Vorteil denken. Da aber viele andere Vorteile sehen (Spieler A sieht den Vorteil ehrlich zu spielen, Spielr B will schnell max Level werden, Entwickler will Geld) kommt man hier nur schwer auf einen grünen Zweig.

Althergebrachte Ansätze wie MMOGA boykotieren bringen nichts, auch wenn Du dich dann besser fühlst. Es müssen neue Ideen her, eine war alle Cheater auf eigenen Servern spielen zu lassen, finde ich nicht schlecht. Kommt dem "Leben und leben lassen" Motto ziemlich nahe. Dann wären da nur noch die die immer rummeckern müssen weil sie unzufrieden sind daß andere was tun was ihnen nicht schmeckt obwohl es sie nicht tangiert.

Natürlich hat das von mir gesagte mit  Mami und Papi zu tun, die sind etwas älter und Deine Ansicht ist im Internet nicht gebrauchbar. Mami + Papi = älter Deine Ansicht = Veraltet für das Internet. Schwer zu verstehen huh?


----------



## golani79 (6. Januar 2015)

MMOGA = Goldhandel --> Einkauf bei MMOGA fördert Goldhandel = Tatsache / Fakt

Nix mehr und nix weniger I sagen - du verstehen?
Und meinen  spar ich mir in dem Zusammenhang sicher nicht - aber ich werde es mir sparen, weiter darauf einzugehen.

Ich habe weder über Boykott, noch über Ursachen / Bekämpfung etc. gesprochen .. keine Ahnung, wieso du jetzt da so großartig drauf rumreitest.


Und weil du oben meintest, du findest meine Argumentation veraltet - das war keine Argumentation, das war eine Aufzählung eines Faktes ..

p.s:
Nur für dich -->


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2015)

Das Wichtigste bei Keyshops ist immer. Schauen, dass es keine Asia oder russischen Keys sind. Denn damit kann man wirklich Probleme kriegen und die können auch gesperrt werden. Am Besten ist es immer, wenn man bei einem "offiziellen Keyshop/Downloadshop" kauft, also z.B. so etwas wie Green Man Gaming, Nuuvem, Humble Store, Indie Gala und wie sie alle heißen. Da kann man 100% sicher sein, dass es legal ist und keine Probleme entstehen.
Wir hatten hier im Forum auch mal einen Thread, in dem Dennis diese Shops aufgelistet hat. Ich finde aber mit der Suche nie irgendwas, bin glaub ich zu blöd dafür 

Weiß eigentlich schon irgendjemand was zu den Ladenversionen? Bei den früheren GTAs war die Verpackung ja immer ganz nett, daher würde ich da auch lieber zur Ladenversion greifen. Wie war diese denn bei den Konsolen? War das auch nur noch eine billige Hülle ohne Anleitung usw. oder doch mehr?


----------



## Batze (12. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> MMOGA = Goldhandel --> Einkauf bei MMOGA fördert Goldhandel = Tatsache / Fakt



Da könnte man auch sagen, ohne Steam=kein DRM Wiederverkaufsverbot. Steam fördert DRM=Tatsache / Fakt.


----------



## golani79 (12. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Da könnte man auch sagen, ohne Steam=kein DRM Wiederverkaufsverbot. Steam fördert DRM=Tatsache / Fakt.



Du hast da nen Denkfehler - ich habe mit keiner Silbe behauptet, ohne MMOGA würde es keinen Goldhandel geben ..


----------

